# Need input from anyone who has seen a tumor in a Betta.



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a male Betta close to two years old who may be constipated or showing signs of a tumor(s). 

He has two bumps, on both sides of his body and in different spots. If you look down on him from up top he has one bump close behind his pectoral fin on his right side, on his left side the bump is slightly larger and farther down towards the middle of his body. It looks as if he has two small bb's inserted under his scales.

I have seen dropsy in a Betta and this does not look the same, overall his body does not appear to be swelling, just two bumps. 

He wants to eat but I have not fed him for about a day and a half now. I think I first noticed the bumps about a week and a half ago. I have not seen any waste in the last 3 days, so I am now starting to be concerned.

I am treating him with Epsom salt. He is in a 5.5 gallon tank, temp is 80, I have done a 80% water changes ever other day since i've had him. No nitrates, ammonia. 

I can only guess that it is constipation or a tumor. This is only my second Betta, so I don't have too much first hand experience with them. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

sounds like a tumor. I would try feeding him.


RC


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You shoudl be feeding your betta a cooked Pea onece a week. Take the skin off and chop it up real small. This helps them if they are constipated.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are feeding a well rounded diet of live/frozen and a high quailty dry food you shouldn't really have a problem with constipation with Bettas. I find the problem comes when you really overfeed a 'dry' food like 10 pellets. The pellets seem to swell once they are in the water for a while and I think that is what causes the problem, but if you don't over feed you don't normally have the problem.


RC


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. 

The bumps seem to have gotten smaller. I have noticed lately that he does not swim around as much, spending more time next to the heater(tank is 80). 

I will only be feeding him once a day now. 

Hopefully it was just constipation. thanks again.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I gave him some pea today.

He doesn't look any better, he seems to be spending more time on the bottom or resting against a plant leaf resting. 

I still believe that it is constipation rather than dropsy/tumor. Still no waste in the tank.

I will give him daily Epsom salt baths and feed him peas,other than that I don't know what else can be done.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Try fasting him for a few days then feed him a pea. 

YOu have had him for 2 years or thats how old you think he is?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

if you have had him for 2 years then he's more than likely dying of old age. Most bettas from the pet shop are already 6-12 months old (it's sposed to take 30 weeks (5 months) for bettas to mature but some show breeders manage to have theirs reach maturity in 8 weeks. It's reasonable to say that if he was jsut a pet store betta that he was matured the slow way and was at least 5 months old if not more when u got him. And the average life span for a pet betta in captivity is 3 years. All you can really do now is keep him as comfotable as possible and make his last days pleasent. I really hope he isn't dying but it would make more sense than a tumor or dropsy if he's been ok for the past 2 years.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I have had him for about 1.5 years, so adding anywhere from 6-12 months onto that he has to be at least 2 years old. 

I am pretty sure I over fed him, I bought a new pellet and I think I game him too much. I have about 3 different types of food that I give him, this new food I have only been feeding him for about a month on and off. 

I am giving him a Epsom slat bath once a day for about 30 minutes. Other than some pea yesturday I have not fed him for about 3 days now. He is hungry, and still flairs at the cichlid grow out tank next to his. The large bumps are still there, no other signs of swelling. 

He seems to be resting on he bottom at times now, I am going to lower the water in his tank half way so he can reach the surface easier. 

He is old, but I am about 75% sure this is constipation. It's hard to remember how quickly the bumps grew.


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have Aquarium Salt..think that would do anything?\

Also as for the Epsom Salt baths...how long, how much, and how many times a day should I do them?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Aquarium salt is only really going to help with any cuts or abrasions. That's all I use it for after mine have spawned to try and help heal any injuries they may have sustained during the spawning process. I mean it can't hurt to add a small amount. I think the going rate it 1/2 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

What are the epsom salt baths specifically for?


----------

